# 240l



## uttoshii

Hi ,

here is a new harscape , the tank is 240L , 120*45*45cm ,the plantation has just been finished so it's gonna need a bit of time .
i'm not really satisfied with the hardscape it seems to be a bit unbalanced , the right part seems to be too low compared to the left part , i'll have to see how it looks with the complete plantation but there will certainly be some changes , the stem part should be heavy in the right and light in the left to help to balance the hardscape , the background will mainly be in myrio matogrossense , with a bit of red (rotala indica and arcuata narrow leaf) .Stones are only here for the wood not to float , i'll remove them as soon as possible .

plantation is , glossostigma , eleocharis bellem , eleocharis parvula , eleocharis acicularis , crypto parva , crypto wendtii green , tenellus , fantanalis sp , vesicularia sp , microcrosorum narrow , bolbitis , myrio matogrossense , rotala indica , ludwigia arcuata narrow leaf , eleocharis vivipara , hygrophilia sp and maybe some vallisneria nana .

specs:240L , 120*45*45cm , lights 144W , co2 pressurized , eheim 2028 ,2078 all in biological filtration , aquasoil (+power sand+tourmalineBC etc...),fets step 1 , brighty K .




























i'll update soon , hope you like it


----------



## hamsterman

Awesome looking tank! I love the driftwood


----------



## arowanaman

Magnificent that looks textbook quality in the making. Is that mangrove root?


----------



## patodietz

Awesome tank.
Waiting for evolution.
Great challenge
Congrats


----------



## Veloth

Nice start, please keep us update as it grows. I believe it will be stunning.


----------



## Fishdood25

WOW, very nice!


----------



## BryceM

Nice piece of wood. With a nice background of stemmies this will be fabulous when it grows in. My only suggestion would be to move it a bit off-center and angle it more. Ideally you'd have a single large open space somewhere instead of open space at each side. That's just me though. Maybe you could move it right a couple of inches and move the large knobby part at the right back a bit.


----------



## bratyboy2

any updates yet?


----------



## uttoshii

Thank you for your comments

BryceM ,i understand what you mean , i kind of feel the same , the empty right part bothers me , i am expecting for the plantation to fill the space there, like it is now it does look like the wood is too centered though ...i hope it will do it

here are a few more pictures , it is growing very slowly , still , i have time


----------



## Veloth

Thanks for the update! It might be growing slowly but it's looking really nice.


----------



## BryceM

Those are some great fish for this scape - subtle but beautiful. They're very hard to find around here.


----------



## uttoshii

i was not satisfied with the way it looked , it seemed too unbalanced because of the right part , so i changed a bit the lay out , here is how it looks like tonight , there will be a lot of cryptocorynes in the mid-section between the different wood parts to make it look like they are all attached togother , all the back will be planted in stem plants , i had no time to take care of it yet , i will do something light and colorful 



















hope you like it


----------



## Veloth

Still look good. I like the change, it improved the balance of the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte

Looks really nice. I agree with *Veloth's* assessment.. Is that the same piece of wood? Did you cut it up to reorient the branches.


----------



## hotrodder

What is the scientific name of thoes barbs. Nice scape.

Luís Guerreiro


----------



## uttoshii

some news of this tank , i finally planted the left part tonight , too lazy to plant a lot so it might take a while to fill up the back , what i expect is the background to be fully planted in a light and colorful way ....anyways , at this point it is quite empty ....the empty space between the wood parts in the left will be filled with cryptos (quite heavily) , need some time to fill it up there too ...

for the plantation , here are the plants used:

background , MU , rotala sp green , eleocharis vivipara , green macrandra , hygrophila polysperma , vallisneria nana , ludwigia arcuata needle leaf , rotala indica , myriophillum matogrossense , hygrophila sp

middle section : microsorum narrow leaf , bolbitis ,cryptocoryne wendi green , fantanalis sp , vesicularia sp , tenellus , (MU)

foreground :tenellus (2 varieties , red and green , i'll try to keep only a little bit of the red one), cryptocoryne parva , eleo acicularis , eleo parvula , eleo short , glosso , vesicularia sp .

anyways , here is how it looks tonight , hope you
like it




























Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis










Hyphessobrycon sweglesi










Tanichthys albonubes










Hotrodders , those are puntius rhoboocellatus , gere is a pic from a previous lay-out


----------



## dewalltheway

Wow! What a difference it made in changing the wood placement. I thought it look good before but now it great! Good Job! :clap2:


----------



## Dave Spencer

I think this scape definitely needed the improvements Nico. It should turn out to be another beauty.

Perhaps it is one you can add to your gallery of tanks on UKAPS?

Dave.


----------



## uttoshii

thank you for your comments

Dave , sorry i didn't go there recently , i'll post this week end


----------



## jamesstill84

That driftwood is AWESOME! You're tank looks great!


----------



## foofooree

Much better!


----------



## redstrat

wow what a great scape i really like your style and hardscape, can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## uttoshii

i did some scape modifications in the foreground , i think that it looks better this way :razz:


----------



## rjfurbank

Wow--what a great layout! Love the wood and the rocky foreground. Thanks for updating.


----------



## Tex Gal

Getting better all the time.


----------



## Veloth

Great looking layout.


----------



## WIgLeS

Very good hardscape
Beautiful layout!
Congratulations


----------



## tetrasforest

The tank looks great and I love the driftwood.


----------



## Lars

Hi,
between all these "wow wonderful blabla"-posts I`d like to say its good but you could have done something better with this wonderful piece of driftwood!
Maby if the plants grow out a little more.
Greetings
Lars


----------



## TNguyen

The last hardscape looks great. It would be interesting to see after the plant fill in. A tight school of tetras will really bring this tank out.


----------



## uttoshii

Thank you for your comments 

TNguyen , to be honest i am quite impatient for plants to fill in  , i will let this tank to mature as i would like to get a nice , wild vegetation and some plants i used seem to require more time than i expected , especially the bolbitis that doesnt show yet , the cryptos that are not enough visible yet 
for the fishes , i kind of like keeping many varieties in small groups in this tank , it makes it very interesting to watch and kind of re-enforce the natural look ... still recently i feel like a school is missing , i might do something about this soon 

Lars , it was not easy to find a good way to use those pieces of driftwood as most of them are rather long and quite difficult to manipulate in this tank's allowed space , this is the best i could get out of it to do something that would ressemble to my original idea, surely something better could have been done ... i am already thinking about it for the next version (but it will not be done before a few months)

anyways , here are a few pictures of the tank , i'll post a full front view soon when the background plants will be high enough


----------



## FBG

wow,very nice!


----------



## BarnOwl

Awesome scape! :thumbsup: Maybe a dark background would make it look even better!


----------



## uttoshii

here is a full tank shot , still a lot of work to do on the background ....tank has to mature a lot , hope you like it anyways


----------



## vangel34

Looks great!


----------



## jamesstill84

Do you mind if I ask where you purchased your purple Tanichthys albonubes? I've been looking for that color, but can only find them in gold and red...


----------



## speedie408

Awesome scape! Very inspirational! Can't wait to see it in it's glory.


----------



## Tausendblatt

you da man


----------



## dollface

I can see promise of this being a great tank once it matures. When the stems and forground fills in, it should look amazing.


----------



## KevinFowles

Rhombo barbs are cooler than cool...


----------



## dunderman

Very nice. I don't think it looks unbalanced at all. It looks like it will fill in nicely. 

What are the fish in the last picture (they look like some sort of barb)?


----------



## vanscheck

i love the driftwood...hope you cover ''the butt'' area of it...i mean the right side, with plants..keep us updated


----------



## uttoshii

thank you for your comments

jamesstill84 , i found the Tanichthys albonubes in a shop next to my place (Osaka) , 

Dunderman , must be the puntius rhomboocellatus 

Vanscheck , i am working on it , i am not quite finished with this tank , i still have to let it mature a few months

here are a few pics of the tank , i will trim soon to shape the background





































hope you like it


----------



## bratyboy2

looks nice


----------



## rjfurbank

Great job--very beautiful! Love the wood placement and how you've left it well-exposed.


----------



## vanscheck

thats a sweeeeet tank! love the hardscape.


----------



## jocky

your driftwood is very striking.

Where do you guys live? I must move there and collect some of those wood. LOL


----------



## MiKlo

awesome tank!
gets better every time


----------



## Holy Samosa

I think the hardscape looks great!

Just wondering-- did you collect the driftwood yourself? Since the orientation of the branching has change so drastically, I'm assuming that most of the branches are individual pieces. How are you securing them in the substrate?


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

Very nice scape, I really like it.


----------



## uttoshii

Thank you for your comments

Holy Samosa , some of the driftwood i collected myself but most of it is coming from aqua shops . to assure that they dont move i fix some stones at their base , i dont put them in the soil 

here are a few recent pictures


----------



## Jessie

Wow, this tank is truly great. I love the sense of depth. The choice in fish is spot on, too! Everything compliments.


----------



## bratyboy2

i really like your tank well done!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Very nicely done uttoshii!


----------



## uttoshii

Thank you for your comments , here are some pics of the full tank , this version will be finished soon


----------



## GrandePippo

The plants look very, very healthy and growth is excellent. Congratulations!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

awesome tank!


----------



## theblondskeleton

Incredible! I have loved watching this tank develop, and I think you have chosen a perfect time as the peak of this scape. Your driftwood is perfectly arranged, and your choice of fish and plants is spot on. Very, very nice work.


----------



## MiKlo

Lovely tank!
Wish my tank looked like this


----------



## ckrimits

Dood i LOVE your tank. I WANT it. .... anychance you selling that driftwood? lol im serious.
thanks
please contact me
[email protected]


----------



## Pejc

Exellent work!


----------

